# The 'Post Your Original Music' thread



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I think you know why this is a thing 

[Progressive House + Metal] SHREDDER (Original Mix)

@Dr.Delusion 

mention any composers/producers/musicians you know!


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Melodic Dubstep / Electronica










Crystal Skies -'Fall a Thousand Times ft. Ashley Apollodor (Color Source Remix)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a n00b but here it is. 

https://soundcloud.com/perfect3ntropy/tempted-with-angels


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Worse Than Bullets - "Cold Feet" (Nu-Disco)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm just one person with one keyboard, but I have 6 songs about Akira.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

https://m.soundcloud.com/rachel-craig-16/buzzingbee


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey peeps, here's a remix of Kaskade's "Disarm you" by a producer friend of mine.

https://soundcloud.com/emprize/kaskade-disarm-you-ft-ilsey-color-source-remix

enjoy.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

yeahhhHhh


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

[Melodic/Future Bass] Rispott - Clarity (Original Mix)


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Oooo, does anyone create instrumental music?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

@_Tetsuo Shima_ 

you are so cute.

(you sing too much in your throat, use your diaphragm more)


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't know this thread existed...word.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alexander-frost-dray%2F44-hippos


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## zEaK47 (Apr 25, 2016)

Antipode said:


> Oooo, does anyone create instrumental music?


Yes i do, although i haven't recorded anything in a while!
My latest original recording:
soundcloud[dot]com/aobmnn/poopymusic
_(To be able to post links or images your post count must be 15 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.)_


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> @_Tetsuo Shima_
> 
> you are so cute.
> 
> (you sing too much in your throat, use your diaphragm more)


Well, I guess I sing as if I'm voice acting. Like in a Disney musical. Except Akira. Tbh, I often daydream of being in a biopunk apocalypse themed musical so full of homage to Akira that it would probably be considered more than just a borderline parody.

I've made two more songs since then.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Well, I guess I sing as if I'm voice acting. Like in a Disney musical. Except Akira. Tbh, I often daydream of being in a biopunk apocalypse themed musical so full of homage to Akira that it would probably be considered more than just a borderline parody.
> 
> I've made two more songs since then.


Then you should try and be more punk rock about it:laughing::wink:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Then you should try and be more punk rock about it:laughing::wink:


Guess I'm going for more of an industrial gothic cabaret feel.


----------



## Arto (Jun 15, 2015)

Yall got some interesting tunes : )
Here's a couple of mine, tell me what you think!


* *




Blop




* *




Jump!


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Great stuff guys, keep on original-music'ing  @Arto , you got some pretty chill stuff man. Are you in a band?

Here's some glitch hop goodness: 

__
https://soundcloud.com/emprize%2Frain-man-bring-back-the-summer-feat-oly-trillatony-remix


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/loxas-1/craterville


----------

